# house insurance



## emac (6 Jan 2004)

where is the best value.


----------



## Elcato (6 Jan 2004)

You need to try around for a few quotes.  a few places to start from the index. Note that different companies have different terms and conditions so the cheapest may not always be the best value and read all the T&Cs carefully before accepting.


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (6 Jan 2004)

See also this topic:


----------



## michaelm (6 Jan 2004)

*best value house insurance*

I went looking for a quote today and the best 2 quotes I got were from FBD & AllianzDirect (who have a €40 online discount).


----------



## Eldrick (30 Jan 2004)

Emac, 
 If this is not too late, you could try Ulster Bank or whoever they are called now at 1800529528. I found them to be very competitive.
Eldrick


----------



## lorraine (2 Feb 2004)

Jardine Lloyd Thompson Ireland Ltd., during the week, I found were the cheapest for us, you can get an online quote through the Rollercoaster website www.rollercoaster.ie/


----------

